# Seas this weekend 1-2s and <1ft



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Hope the forecast is close. We're heading to the Edge Sat AM near the Or-ky. 
OB buoy 20-60 out
*SATURDAY* SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET.
*SATURDAY NIGHT* SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET.
*SUNDAY* SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS. 
*SUNDAY NIGHT* SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS.
*MONDAY *SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS.
*MONDAY NIGHT* SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS.
*TUESDAY* SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS.
*TUESDAY NIGHT* SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

We are headed out of OB Friday as of right now...


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

We're going to wet a line somewhere in the GOM this weekend.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

My boat will be broken till Sunday!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't fall for it. It's a trick.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Reelbait said:


> Hope the forecast is close. We're heading to the Edge Sat AM near the Or-ky.
> OB buoy 20-60 out
> *SATURDAY* SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET.
> *SATURDAY NIGHT* SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET.
> ...


Yea I would just about promise those seas, only for the pure fact that I will not be down there. If I were to find the chance to get down, those seas would change to 3-4's but still show 1's and 2's. That's what I have figured out about the seas forcast. 
Good luck and be safe.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thinking real hard about it.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

We are debating it, looks like the far west rigs are not in the premo spot but maybe a little east like the Discoverer. Anybody wanna buddy boat somewhere or split up and go looking for em? we can cover a lot more ground that way


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Ash,
We are leaving out Sunday and overnighting I think around the discover deep sea to Horn mt area from what I can tell on Hiltons as of now. When and where you headed. Ill work with you. There are several from THT going sat thru Monday so should be a good crowed out there. Hit me up on radio if your out there. 
Paulk 16 / 68
31 Cape Horn


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

We'll be catching some big ole mingos at the edge saturday !


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm so anxious to start reading the reports when everyone gets back Sunday and Monday!! It absolutely kills me that I had to turn down a rigs trip this weekend.... Being a good dad is more important to me than fishing though, so I will have to wait untill next time. Good luck to all who are out there, and I'm excited to read about the big battles and adventures out on the water.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Post a report tonite*



jcasey said:


> We'll be catching some big ole mingos at the edge saturday !


We are mongo hunting tomorrow.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

C- Horse trip today-
After a delay at the dock with the startup of the port engine we go to the pass around 10. Seas were as forecasted around 2 ft. Fished along the Edge SW people diving the Oraskiny. Few bites there before movig to another spot. Couple of boats trolling the Edge today too. 
All in all we caught and released some damn big red snapper. 
The wave forecast was pretty accurate.


----------



## Matdfhew (Mar 9, 2014)

My boat will be broken till Sunday!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks good out there today.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks good today. I can assure you yesterday was quite sporty.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Reel Estate said:


> Looks good today. I can assure you yesterday was quite sporty.


It was sporty for us out there ! Saturday, left out of Pensacola pass around 7 am, smooth as heck for about the first 8 miles, then it started getting sloppy quick, anchored at the edge and fished for mingos. 3 of us ended up with 27 nice mingos and a couple of almaco's. 3-4 swells until around 2 pm. Only saw 1 other boat our there. cloudy all day too. Was looking foward to 1-2 foot seas and sunshine. Oh well.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

jcasey said:


> It was sporty for us out there ! Saturday, left out of Pensacola pass around 7 am, smooth as heck for about the first 8 miles, then it started getting sloppy quick, anchored at the edge and fished for mingos. 3 of us ended up with 27 nice mingos and a couple of almaco's. 3-4 swells until around 2 pm. Only saw 1 other boat our there. cloudy all day too. Was looking foward to 1-2 foot seas and sunshine. Oh well.


 The other boat was us. We came in from offshore and wanted to top off our cooler with mingos and catch some bonitoes. On our way out we did not see anyone on the edge but way offshore there were a few SF working an area. Your report of the sea conditions out to the edge were right on. The further out you went the worst it got. Glad you caught some nice mingos.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the report, glad you got out and filled the box with some nice mingos.

We'll be heading out tomorrow, hope the forecast holds and the mingo bite is still on.

Jimmy


----------

